# wheezing/siren sound when spicket turned off



## bwfreas (Jan 20, 2008)

I started noticing that whenever I turn off a faucet abd listen closely I can hear what sounds like a siren or a whining sound.  I thought it was coming from the pressure ball attached to the water line underneath the house but I dont think thats it...anyone ever hear of this?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome B W Freas:
Yes, I have heard wheezing, whistling, whining sounds from water lines. It is usually caused by a restriction in the line, just like you puckering your lips to make a whistling sound with your breath. The water may be passing through a pipe that was cut and not reamed, a crimp in a soft copper line, a small ball of solder or glue in the line that has hit a valve or a corner that it can't pass through or the meter. 
If the water pressure on the municipality side of the water meter is higher than in your house with the water running, the pressure is left to equalize through the restriction after you turn the water off.
Check to see if your water meter is advancing when the water is turned on and check the last 2 or 3 month's water bill for a decrease. There is a restriction somewhere.
Glenn


----------

